# what did you envisage for this forum?



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

I have read both good and bad reviews of the bbw forum from people and wondered: 
what you enviaged this place would be like before it actually opened?
Is it better or worse than you expected?
Do you feel comfortable here?
What changes you would like to see happen personally to make this forum better?


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 15, 2010)

I hoped and feel it is a place where women can come together and talk about their issues.Whether that be something that has to do with being a big woman in a world that marginalizes us for being so or just to talk about the issues that arise from just being a woman. I do feel comfortable here and the forum has met my expectations.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> I hoped and feel it is a place where women can come together and talk about their issues.Whether that be something that has to do with being a big woman in a world that marginalizes us for being so or just to talk about the issues that arise from just being a woman. I do feel comfortable here and the forum has met my expectations.


Thats wonderful!


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree, I love this forum and outside of playing in the Lounge and a few other posts, I come here exclusively. I like being able to encourage other women here and the support I have received is tremendous. I am thankful for all of the ladies in the BBW forum and if I haven't thanked you, I thank you all for being the wonderful women you are! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2010)

I also love the bbw forum. I enjoy the sense of camaraderie that it creates amongst the ladies here, that I don't feel IRL. This is a place to give support, and know that if you need it yourself, you will be supported by a fantastic group of girls.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was hoping it'd bringing the women together more but I still see quite a bit of a divide. I 'connect' more with girls on the fashion board, in PM, etc. than I do here. I think part of it has to do with an age divide. jmo.


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was hoping it'd bringing the women together more but I still see quite a bit of a divide. I 'connect' more with girls on the fashion board, in PM, etc. than I do here. I think part of it has to do with an age divide. jmo.



I think this is a very good point, you make. I am guilty of this and I am going to try to improve. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2010)

steely said:


> I think this is a very good point, you make. I am guilty of this and I am going to try to improve. Thanks for pointing this out.



Mhm :] I think it'd benefit all of us!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> *I was hoping it'd bringing the women together more but I still see quite a bit of a divide*. I 'connect' more with girls on the fashion board, in PM, etc. than I do here. *I think part of it has to do with an age divide*. jmo.



Yeah, I have spotted that too. But I think we all have so much to offer, regardless of our ages.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yeah, I have spotted that too. But I think we all have so much to offer, regardless of our ages.



Yes! Exactly :]


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that this forum is mostly operating as it was proposed. I have said it before but, I see that it wants to creep more to the side of becoming for all women...no matter their size. That, to me, will reduce this forum in ways we will not see on other ' protected ' forums. To me, threads started wanting to discuss having children ( for example ), is not an issue that is really a bbw issue, unless ones size makes it so.

If people want to discuss issues that any woman can/does experience, I would hope they not bring it to the....BBW....forum. Again, what's the point going to become...having a place for bbw.

Also, I have seen way too many posts from men ( along with the non-bbw women ), when a bbw has asked they not comment. 

I do see a lot of good that has come from having this....bbw....forum. It is good that it's here. It was very needed.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I think that this forum is mostly operating as it was proposed. I have said it before but, I see that it wants to creep more to the side of becoming for all women...no matter their size. That, to me, will reduce this forum in ways we will not see on other ' protected ' forums. To me, threads started wanting to discuss having children ( for example ), is not an issue that is really a bbw issue, unless ones size makes it so.
> 
> If people want to discuss issues that any woman can/does experience, I would hope they not bring it to the....BBW....forum. Again, what's the point going to become...having a place for bbw.



I've noticed this too & feel similarly about it. It seems a good majority of the thread apply to all women, not just BBW.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 16, 2010)

This forum has kind of ended up like I thought it would...I imagined there would be a few good threads and the rest would be fluff..

There are a few subjects I would like to discuss but not outside of a private board and not where men can read and comment about them...Not a prude just somethings a man can not talk about..

I agree about the age division and like I have said,some days I feel way to old for this forum and this site..It is nothing against the younger women that post here it is my feelings on the subject..


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 16, 2010)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> This forum has kind of ended up like I thought it would...I imagined there would be a few good threads and the rest would be fluff..
> 
> There are a few subjects I would like to discuss but not outside of a private board and not where men can read and comment about them...Not a prude just somethings a man can not talk about..
> 
> I agree about the age division and like I have said,some days I feel way to old for this forum and this site..It is nothing against the younger women that post here it is my feelings on the subject..



Sometimes I feel that I'm too young for this site. Age divisions/conflict all around apparently.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 16, 2010)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> This forum has kind of ended up like I thought it would...I imagined there would be a few good threads and the rest would be fluff.



Personally, I think a bit of fluff is needed. Yes, we are BBWs with BBW issues that need to be discussed seriously. Still, we are people with every day interests that have nothing to do with being BBWs. Just because BBW-dome has brought us here doesn't mean it is the sole reason we exist. There are vast and various other parts to us as human beings. Whether those parts are just random bits of fluff or hard-core serious topics they are a part of who we are just as much as being Big Beautiful Women.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm enjoying it but I think I'd post more if it were truly for women (preferably BBW's) only. Not that I don't like men -- married two of them, gave birth to a third -- but I kinda figured this place would be more by women, for women, about women. For the most part the menfolk have been respectful, and I appreciate that. But their presence makes me feel less "safe", not that any place is safe on the web. 

Other than that, I'm enjoying reading about the lives of the amazing women who frequent this place. I'm often touched, and always inspired by what I read.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've noticed this too & feel similarly about it. It seems a good majority of the thread apply to all women, not just BBW.



If it becomes for all women...officially...then it will just push bbw back...again.




NancyGirl74 said:


> Personally, I think a bit of fluff is needed. Yes, we are BBWs with BBW issues that need to be discussed seriously. Still, we are people with every day interests that have nothing to do with being BBWs. Just because BBW-dome has brought us here doesn't mean it is the sole reason we exist. There are vast and various other parts to us as human beings. Whether those parts are just random bits of fluff or hard-core serious topics they are a part of who we are just as much as being Big Beautiful Women.



Yeah. As long as this place does not become another ' lounge ', then it is natural that we have things like the confessions thread, and the thread for natural or synthetic fibers D). There is still a lot of meat, and as long as it is remembered that this is the bbw forum, this place has a chance to survive, longterm.



Miss Vickie said:


> ...(preferably BBW's)



Since that is the description of this forum...says so right on the front page...what was proposed and agreed on. 
---
Nothing against women who are not fat, but, there are oooooooodles of places on the internet for them to go and talk about oooooooodles of subjects pertaining to women in general. I get the desire to chat amongst those who share a gender, but, this is a ' fat site '...the one of two halves who supposedly make this place possible...have a space...so let's keep it by fat women...for fat women...about fat women.

It works this way...it makes sense this way. Carry on, my fat comrades.


----------



## katherine22 (Jan 16, 2010)

mossystate said:


> If it becomes for all women...officially...then it will just push bbw back...again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The forum is relatively new, and it will take time for the fat women for whom it was created to feel trust to discuss sensitive issues appertaining to fat women. One of the issues that may be debated here is the that there are some aspects of being a fat woman that other women cannot relate to or comment upon. I hate to see this forum become predictable and safe.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm actually amazed by the amount of posts by men here. I know they aren't forbidden or anything, but I am surprised by the number of posts. Oddly, the BBW board is the one place I have ever been publicly attacked and it was by a man, and what I had posted was a very female topic, so I was pretty blown away by that.

I do think it's an important board to have though, although I haven't really been participating much on any form lately just because I don't really have much to say.


----------



## olwen (Jan 17, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I'm actually amazed by the amount of posts by men here. I know they aren't forbidden or anything, but I am surprised by the number of posts. Oddly, the BBW board is the one place I have ever been publicly attacked and it was by a man, and what I had posted was a very female topic, so I was pretty blown away by that.
> 
> I do think it's an important board to have though, although I haven't really been participating much on any form lately just because I don't really have much to say.



This part is as a mod: 

What thread was that? I don't know about Tina and Butch, but I personally don't read every thread, either because I don't have time or because I'm not all that interested in the topic, so if something happens I might not see it. Please report any post that you think violates the rules of the board so we can investigate it. 

/mod


As a poster who happens to be a mod (I know it's weird descriptor but bear with me. This is also directed at everyone. I'm just using your post as a jumping off point here):

I personally feel that this board is great. I like how supportive all the women here are of each other, and it probably sounds cheesy to say but, there are times when all that support affirms my faith in humanity. We get knocked around so much as (fat) women that it seems odd that we all aren't tucked away in a hole somewhere clutching a well worn teddy bear and waiting for the world to just end already. So support = awesome.

It should feel like a safe place to post bbw issues, tho I do understand that because the board is not private there will be issues a lot of women, myself included would not feel comfortable discussing in public. It would feel safer if it were a private board. Unfortunately, for now tho a private board isn't possible. 

I don't mind that non-bbws post here if what they have to say is positive, respectful and supportive. Given all the negative crap out there and all the negative experiences we may have had with men and thin women whether in our real lives or on other parts of the forums, it really is nice to see them coming here to offer up some kind, respectful and supportive thoughts. To my mind that's not a bad thing at all, and I could use all the nice stuff I can get. LOL They probably learn a thing or two about our experiences as fat people, which might inform their own thinking about fatness and their relationship to it. To me that's not a bad thing.

The other thing I think about tho is how to define "bbw." If someone I might not think is a bbw thinks they are a bbw then who am I to argue. That whole question about where fatness starts is just - it kinda blows my mind. If a thin woman can still identify with, sympathize, or empathize with any of the things much bigger women go thru and they can offer up support then I wouldn't want to begrudge them that. If they question something in an attempt to understand what we go thru, I wouldn't want to begruge them that either. As long as we're all supporting each other somehow that's a good thing in my book.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 17, 2010)

olwen said:


> This part is as a mod:
> 
> What thread was that? I don't know about Tina and Butch, but I personally don't read every thread, either because I don't have time or because I'm not all that interested in the topic, so if something happens I might not see it. Please report any post that you think violates the rules of the board so we can investigate it.
> 
> ...



The issue was actually taken care of, it just blew me away that of all places that it would happen, it would be here. 

And I agree with everything else you said


----------



## olwen (Jan 17, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> The issue was actually taken care of, it just blew me away that of all places that it would happen, it would be here.
> 
> And I agree with everything else you said



Oh, well that's good then. Cool.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2010)

It is not so much a non-bbw woman just posting ( within reason, and in a way that fits the discussion and tone......and if women of any size are welcome, and men are not...then a general ' womans board ' would not really fit the site, imo...nor would it fit what was agreed on...etc..blahblah)...it is more hoping I don't see more threads about general woman issues. No point in having the bbw forum, if that becomes more of an issue. Eh, I would just see it as one more way bbw under a certain weight, would once again, be left in the dust. Guess we shall see. :bow:


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2010)

only women allowed. none under a certain weight, and none over a certain weight. private?


----------



## olwen (Jan 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> It is not so much a non-bbw woman just posting ( within reason, and in a way that fits the discussion and tone......and if women of any size are welcome, and men are not...then a general ' womans board ' would not really fit the site, imo...nor would it fit what was agreed on...etc..blahblah)...it is more hoping I don't see more threads about general woman issues. No point in having the bbw forum, if that becomes more of an issue. Eh, I would just see it as one more way bbw under a certain weight, would once again, be left in the dust. Guess we shall see. :bow:



A lot of women on these boards have said something along the lines of "I am a woman who happens to be fat." To not discuss general women's issues would be to marginalize us even more. It would be difficult to talk about being fat women without the women part. It just makes sense that we would all want to talk about general women's issues from time to time, and it wouldn't be at all practical or possible to ask your fellow posters to not talk about issues that all women go thru. Why should there be one without the other?

Men are allowed to post as long as what they have to say is positive, respectful and supportive. As I said above, I think supportive posts are good no matter who they come from.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

olwen said:


> The other thing I think about tho is how to define "bbw." If someone I might not think is a bbw thinks they are a bbw then who am I to argue. That whole question about where fatness starts is just - it kinda blows my mind. If a thin woman can still identify with, sympathize, or empathize with any of the things much bigger women go thru and they can offer up support then I wouldn't want to begrudge them that. If they question something in an attempt to understand what we go thru, I wouldn't want to begruge them that either. As long as we're all supporting each other somehow that's a good thing in my book.





olwen said:


> A lot of women on these boards have said something along the lines of "I am a woman who happens to be fat." To not discuss general women's issues would be to marginalize us even more. It would be difficult to talk about being fat women without the women part. It just makes sense that we would all want to talk about general women's issues from time to time, and it wouldn't be at all practical or possible to ask your fellow posters to not talk about issues that all women go thru. Why should there be one without the other?
> 
> Men are allowed to post as long as what they have to say is positive, respectful and supportive. As I said above, I think supportive posts are good no matter who they come from.



I tend to agree. I get so sick of the "not big enough" crap that goes on around here.....and women doing it to each other is worse, IMO. 

Those that have been fat once upon a time.....they wouldn't understand a fat woman's issue?

Don't get why general women's issues wouldn't also be fat women issues. We just tend to get more "protection" discussing them here. 
Where else on the boards do we get to discuss women's issues, btw?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tend to agree. I get so sick of the "not big enough" crap that goes on around here.....and women doing it to each other is worse, IMO.
> 
> Those that have been fat once upon a time.....they wouldn't understand a fat woman's issue?
> 
> ...




The thing is, there is no general ' man board '...there just....isn't. There is a reason for that. This site is Dims...not a board which is set up to see men as a group.....or women, as a group.

If men want to discuss something that pertains directly to being a man...there is no forum for that. This forum was proposed as a bbw forum....I know it was....I was there.


I will just never understand why the urge to push bbw onto the backburner, in favor of making sure everybody else is served and comfy. 


Gee....maybe we need two more forums.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2010)

Gee....I was there, too. Don't quite feel or see that BBW are being pushed away by women not fat enough......

Different perceptions perhaps?


----------



## mergirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gee....I was there, too. Don't quite feel or see that BBW are being pushed away by women not fat enough......
> 
> Different perceptions perhaps?



See, i don't post as much here as perhaps i would like to and one of the reasons is because i'm not sure i define myself as a 'bbw'. Technically/medically i am obese. (oh gak that's such an ugly word..and i love the word oboe too!) The last time i weighed myself at xmas was at my parents house slighty drunk and i was 15st which is not thin by any standard. 
Perhaps i don't feel i fit in so much here because my partner is about 10st heavier than me, so maby i feel like the thin one? Maby its because i gained quite a lot of weight over 2 years (i am a fluctuation queen btw!) and so entered the realms of fatness but my brain hasn't caught up with my body yet? In any case i don't feel i have any more or any less to add to the discussion here that i would have had when i was 4st less than i am now. I don't have the experience of growing up as a fat child and i don't have any 'problems' per say that i would relate to my weight (or 'fat'). The only thing might be my parents relationship with weight issues and how they affect me, though i avoid that mainly.
I can see the point about not diluting the board and that fat women need a space though i think sometimes 'fat' or 'big' in this case can be quite difficult to define. 
I really think size is subjective and its definition so complex. People may feel mentally fat if they have body dysmorphia, for example, and so someone relatively thin might understand some of the psychological body issues that someone considered fat 'here' might go through. Some people who are considered thin on this pretty much western website may be considered fat where they live and may have been brought up with the social pressures to lose weight and the feelings of not fitting in even though to most here their bodies seem thin; They are 'fat by location' if you will. 
There are those who have had wls or who have lost weight but still struggle with some of the same issues that people who still have fat bodies struggle with;They may still see themselves as fat in certain aspects of their lives, perhaps in relation to food or self esteme. Also, people who have 'been' fat have just as much insight and can offer just as much help and advice to people here because just because your body changes your memory isn't erased. 
I'm not sure what the answer is relating to who should/can post on the 'bbw' board. I know that personally i don't post as much as i would like to as i don't feel 'fat enough'. Maby, on another level i just don't feel 'woman enough'. Historically (i'm not saying it happens here but somehow history can etch itself on the psychy of groups of people) the womans movement initially rejected the issues of gay women because it seemed more important to achieve 'womans' rights first. I think in many areas of society i don't feel i belong with the women somehow. I know a lot of gay women who feel like this and of course it is not this forums issue! (just spewing thoughts!)
Without going into it in too much detail, i think it can sometimes boil down to identity and which we deem as more important. I know firstly i see myself as a woman, then gay. I wonder how many women here think; I am a woman.. i am hetrosexual.. then i am fat. haha.. i am jibbering but what i mean to say is that i think 'fat' would always be third for me, as far as identity goes.
So, to summerize, i think the reason i dont post as much as i would like here (though i feel this post has gone a LONG way to rectify that..sorry) , is because:
B-I don't feel big enough
W-I don't always feel i fit in when women group together as 'women' first. (Though, this may be historical and all in my silly wee head!)
B-Maby i just dont feel 'enough'. I'm not sure i have ever considered myself beautiful. I don't mean that in a 'poor me' way. I'm sure it also pertains to my sexuality and the social conditioning of what is beautiful -The media help to perpetuate this of course. mmm.. though maby this is something we have in common- On tv and in magazines 'beautiful' is never fat or black or queer, well rarely.
So, when i think about what it takes to be a 'bbw', both physically, emotionally and psychologically, I'm not sure i could ever be one. Until i know how to fit in to here or what the requirements are, i will probably not post as much as i would have wished i could have.
Sorry, for my long winded ramble wimmins. :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 18, 2010)

I really hate to see the discussion veer towards numbers. IMO, it has so much more to do with your experiences as a fat person than it does the number on the scale. I hate the grouping of mid-size BBW, BBW and SSBBW, especially when attached to specific numbers. It just seems like we're all making this so complicated. If you've faced "fat issues" then I'd think it'd be clear that you're welcome here. I realize it's all open to interpretation but I don't really see how having someone who is on the smaller end involved in the forum is really a detriment if they've been directly affected by their weight in some regard. If they've felt discriminated against for weight reasons or had trouble accepting themselves at their weight, etc. how is their opinion less credible than someone who is 50 pounds heavier? I personally envisaged this forum being more about the mental/emotional side of being a fat girl than the physical side.. simply because there is a health forum and a SSBBW forum. I realize that not every physical issue falls into either of those categories and some of course would land in this forum, but I didn't think it'd be a large percentage and so far, judging by the threads already posted, that seems to be the case. Is it really THAT important how fat someone is, as long as they feel they can relate to/understand the experience being discussed or shared?

I'm not saying I want this to become just a women's forum, because I don't.. I'm just saying the idea of questioning whether you fit in here or not really doesn't need to be that complicated. If you can relate to the things being discussed because of your size.. you're fine.. at least that's how I see it.

ETA: Personally, I have no problem with women who've gotten WLS sharing experiences on here as long as it's pertinent to the discussion. They understand just as well as those of us that are larger what it's like to be a fat woman.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been a part of web communities geared towards women only. Though I made many friends there, I never really felt comfortable posting a picture of myself because I'm fat and so many of the topics were about weighloss. In this forum, I'm happy to post pictures, discuss issues regarding my size, and making friends. I haven't a single problem with this forum. I love the support and solidarity I see in the women of Dimensions. I feel very comfortable here. So, yes, this forum has met my expectations and even exceeded them. Thanks to all the mods and Conrad for making this forum possible.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 19, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> I've been a part of web communities geared towards women only. Though I made many friends there, I never really felt comfortable posting a picture of myself because I'm fat and so many of the topics were about weighloss. In this forum, I'm happy to post pictures, discuss issues regarding my size, and making friends. I haven't a single problem with this forum. I love the support and solidarity I see in the women of Dimensions. I feel very comfortable here. So, yes, this forum has met my expectations and even exceeded them. Thanks to all the mods and Conrad for making this forum possible.


Agreed. I'm in some women's forums too, but don't feel completely comfortable there because some topics do veer toward weight loss a lot, and some women simply can't understand why anyone in her right mind is content to be as fat as I am. "Wouldn't your life be so much better if you lost weight?" "Nope." I dare not use a name like "Tall Fat Sue" there because it attracts unwanted attention, although my online profiles do include my height, weight and age. Dimensions can get kinda bumpy at times, and I've fallen on my face on occasion, but for the most part this is the one of the most welcoming forums I've ever found. I can be myself, utterly, because I feel, well, "normal" here. I'll second the motion to thank all the moderators and Conrad for making this possible, and for devoting so much time and resources to what is often a thankless task.


----------



## butch (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess since I inhabit so many identities that are intentionally ostracized out in the real world, then I'm never keen on making tighter boundaries on the boards at Dims. I don't do it on the GLBTQ Forum, where anyone is welcome to post, and I don't function that way here on the BBW Forum, if I can help it. Plus, the definition of 'woman' can be just as slippery as the definition of 'fat,' as you all are discussing it, so why would I want to make any clarification that naturalizes and 'locks down' identities that are actually more hospitable for many of us if they are fluid, expansive, and welcoming?

Plus, there's always the fact that this is the internet, and we'll never know for sure that every person posting here claiming to be a 'fat woman' really is. Why go to all the extra drama of policing this board for non-BBW when it is really easy for them to pretend to be a BBW? I'm all for policing posts, by anyone, fat or not, woman or not, that are inappropriate, but I'm not keen on being the gender or the body size police. Just my two pence.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 20, 2010)

mergirl said:


> I have read both good and bad reviews of the bbw forum from people and wondered:
> what you enviaged this place would be like before it actually opened?
> Is it better or worse than you expected?
> Do you feel comfortable here?
> What changes you would like to see happen personally to make this forum better?



Mizz Mertastic!!!!  :kiss2: :kiss2: 

K, now that I got that outta my system ..... There has always been a BBW forum since I've been here. 

Yes, I feel very comfortable here. There's plenty of support from the other ladies. I'm glad we're allowed to allow women other than SS/BBW to participate in threads. I have a gut feeling that some members just want SS/BBW to participate and just talk about SS/BBW issues.... While I definitely want it to be a BBW forum (have a place where SS/BBW can come to support and discuss size related issues), I would like to include other women in the discussions if they relate to them. 

I started my thread on showing off your hobby/skills because we are more than just our size, we think about other things than our size-related issues, and I think it's very important to boost our self-esteem (which can often be very low) in an environment where support and caring are important. Yes, I could have put it in the Lounge, but I've found that often, we we create something, we can be very nervous about how it'll be received since we put a lot of our heart and soul into it. Some women might not have felt safe enough to share their creations in the Lounge. Also, I purposefully wanted non-BBW to participate too. In other forums (such as the fashion one), it seems like there's more of a community of women; more connections I guess with non-BBW. I wanted to help create some friendships and connections on this board with other women. 

Let's be honest.....some of the men here can often say some pretty nasty things about women in general, and I think a united female front can be a very good thing..... I want a forum where others can feel comfortable too......like your forum my dear.  So, I'd like to see some threads where other women would feel welcome and comfortable to participate (non-BBW). We're not just our weight and we have other interests and issues that don't involve our size.

:kiss2: to you,
Mizz


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 20, 2010)

mergirl said:


> I'm not sure i have ever considered myself beautiful.



Mizz Mer, 

I must say something.......I've seen your picture........I sincerely think you're gorgeous.

I'd love it and welcome you to post in the show off your skills/hobby thread I started .


----------



## mergirl (Jan 20, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Mizz Mer,
> 
> I must say something.......I've seen your picture........I sincerely think you're gorgeous.
> 
> I'd love it and welcome you to post in the show off your skills/hobby thread I started .


Really? My ping pong ball trick?? Ok, i just need some KY and a daring camera person! 
Also, thank you :blush: I really wasn't saying that for attention, although i must say it feels nice! I really ment it. It sort of ties in with a lot of things really. I do have more confidence now than i did but even so i don't think i have ever felt beautiful. Handsom, maby.. a little but never beautiful. I'm not sure i have allowed myself to feel that and i'm not totally sure why yet. I am sure it will reveal itself to me now that i am aware of it. Its weird, sometimes i just write something..and i don't actually think i am totallly aware of it until i do...
See..verbal diarrhoea can sometimes be good for the soul. 
Sorry..i ment thanks. x


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Really? My ping pong ball trick?? Ok, i just need some KY and a daring camera person!
> Also, thank you :blush: I really wasn't saying that for attention, although i must say it feels nice! I really ment it. It sort of ties in with a lot of things really. I do have more confidence now than i did but even so i don't think i have ever felt beautiful. Handsom, maby.. a little but never beautiful. I'm not sure i have allowed myself to feel that and i'm not totally sure why yet. I am sure it will reveal itself to me now that i am aware of it. Its weird, sometimes i just write something..and i don't actually think i am totallly aware of it until i do...
> See..verbal diarrhoea can sometimes be good for the soul.
> Sorry..i ment thanks. x



It's so hard to hear you say these words. In my opinion and others you are so beautiful and you have no idea that you are. It is such a shame that many women feel this way and that is all sizes. We don't realize that we are beautiful. I know that posting pictures of myself here has made me start seeing myself more clearly. I am beautiful and if I don't feel like I am, I can come here and I have women and some men, who will confirm that I am. Sometimes you need that external support.

IC I will tell you now, you are a beautiful woman. It has nothing to do with your size, your sexual orientation, even your intellect. You are beautiful to look at and I want you to know that. Really know that.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 20, 2010)

steely said:


> It's so hard to hear you say these words. In my opinion and others you are so beautiful and you have no idea that you are. It is such a shame that many women feel this way and that is all sizes. We don't realize that we are beautiful. I know that posting pictures of myself here has made me start seeing myself more clearly. I am beautiful and if I don't feel like I am, I can come here and I have women and some men, who will confirm that I am. Sometimes you need that external support.
> 
> IC I will tell you now, you are a beautiful woman. It has nothing to do with your size, your sexual orientation, even your intellect. You are beautiful to look at and I want you to know that. Really know that.



:blush: beam *pointing out to sea* Look over there.. i think i see something!!
Thank you so much Amy. I know its silly in so many ways and whats more silly is i know quite a few people feel the same as me; I mean i regards to themselves and all the while i'm thinking they are crazy! 
I think many women are too hard on themselves. I have long realised as far as myself goes that beauty isn't always external. I don't think i am explaining myself very well. While i don't think i have ever seen myself as beautiful in certain ways (though i find this hard to explain)..* i guess its something to do with not behaving/dressing etc in ways i have been told is beautiful..maby*, I have never thought i was ugly. If that makes sense. (well maby when i was younger..ach!)
hmm perhaps another thread is called for! 
Maby i have a skewed sense of what 'beauty' is.. though..honestly i am ok with this..i don't feel ugly and i can also feel attractive.. 'Beautiful', Is just a term i don't reserve for myself.. I didn't actually realise that until i wrote it though.. so maby i can go fix that thought..now i know i had been thinking it.
sorry for the interuption and brain poo.. back to the op! :blush:
And thank you Amy, really that means a lot to me. 
*seriously.. look!.. whats that over there??*  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite, I'm glad that you feel supported here. I feel very much the same way you do. I choose to focus on the camaraderie that I can enjoy with other fat women. 

Mer, to answer your question... the BBW forum is everything I thought it would be... a place where fat women can discuss issues without the disruption of non-BBWs. Obviously, it's an imperfect forum because a few break the rules, but I'm satisfied with how the mods handle issues.

However, I am still waiting for the right time when a "back room" can be created where only fat women are allowed to read content. I still have plenty of size-related questions that I'm unwilling to share with anyone who don't identify as female. Or more specifically, issues I don't want just anyone reading.

Furthermore, I am weary and exhausted with the constant battles in all the forums over the same arguments. I hate censorship. Assholes and stupid people have a tendency to represent themselves accurately. I like that it's all out in the open. I find that I enjoy when humoris injected into the conversation, but not when it completely disrupts a serious topic.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Really? My ping pong ball trick?? Ok, i just need some KY and a daring camera person!
> Also, thank you :blush: I really wasn't saying that for attention, although i must say it feels nice! I really ment it. It sort of ties in with a lot of things really. I do have more confidence now than i did but even so i don't think i have ever felt beautiful. Handsom, maby.. a little but never beautiful. I'm not sure i have allowed myself to feel that and i'm not totally sure why yet. I am sure it will reveal itself to me now that i am aware of it. Its weird, sometimes i just write something..and i don't actually think i am totallly aware of it until i do...
> See..verbal diarrhoea can sometimes be good for the soul.
> Sorry..i ment thanks. x



Can I just chime in and say that I agree with Mizz and steely. I think your are just gorgeous mergirl. Both on the inside and out!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 21, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Really? My ping pong ball trick?? Ok, i just need some KY and a daring camera person!
> Also, thank you :blush: I really wasn't saying that for attention, although i must say it feels nice! I really ment it. It sort of ties in with a lot of things really. I do have more confidence now than i did but even so i don't think i have ever felt beautiful. Handsom, maby.. a little but never beautiful. I'm not sure i have allowed myself to feel that and i'm not totally sure why yet. I am sure it will reveal itself to me now that i am aware of it. Its weird, sometimes i just write something..and i don't actually think i am totallly aware of it until i do...
> See..verbal diarrhoea can sometimes be good for the soul.
> Sorry..i ment thanks. x



Mizz Mertastic!!!! :happy: :wubu: :happy: Sorry, I just get so happy when you post and are around. :blush:

Your ping pong ball trick sounds like a talent, and I did request those too!   

I know you didn't post about how you saw yourself as a way of getting attention/praise. I just HAD to say something because you are stunning. Really. You might not believe it, but you're stunning, beautiful, smart, hilarious, caring, and just a ray of sunshine. 



kayrae said:


> However, I am still waiting for the right time when a "back room" can be created where only fat women are allowed to read content..



Yes, a private back room would be wonderful.......I don't see it happening though.


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2010)

What I envisaged for this forum is continuing to degrade. Sadly, I'm not sure how comfortable I feel posting things that are sensitive in nature. I know, I'm a little slow but I do try to be optimistic. Nevermind...


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 8, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I really hate to see the discussion veer towards numbers. IMO, it has so much more to do with your experiences as a fat person than it does the number on the scale. I hate the grouping of mid-size BBW, BBW and SSBBW, especially when attached to specific numbers. It just seems like we're all making this so complicated. If you've faced "fat issues" then I'd think it'd be clear that you're welcome here. I realize it's all open to interpretation but I don't really see how having someone who is on the smaller end involved in the forum is really a detriment if they've been directly affected by their weight in some regard. If they've felt discriminated against for weight reasons or had trouble accepting themselves at their weight, etc. how is their opinion less credible than someone who is 50 pounds heavier? I personally envisaged this forum being more about the mental/emotional side of being a fat girl than the physical side.. simply because there is a health forum and a SSBBW forum. I realize that not every physical issue falls into either of those categories and some of course would land in this forum, but I didn't think it'd be a large percentage and so far, judging by the threads already posted, that seems to be the case. Is it really THAT important how fat someone is, as long as they feel they can relate to/understand the experience being discussed or shared?
> 
> I'm not saying I want this to become just a women's forum, because I don't.. I'm just saying the idea of questioning whether you fit in here or not really doesn't need to be that complicated. If you can relate to the things being discussed because of your size.. you're fine.. at least that's how I see it.
> 
> ETA: Personally, I have no problem with women who've gotten WLS sharing experiences on here as long as it's pertinent to the discussion. They understand just as well as those of us that are larger what it's like to be a fat woman.



What she said. 

Screw the numbers!


----------



## mergirl (Feb 9, 2010)

steely said:


> What I envisaged for this forum is continuing to degrade. Sadly, I'm not sure how comfortable I feel posting things that are sensitive in nature. I know, I'm a little slow but I do try to be optimistic. Nevermind...


Yes, i actually had a serious question on veeting but i know it will just become wank fodder. Sometimes i am seriously glad i am in a same sex relationship. (I wonder if this is cryptic enough not to still become wank fodder..)
erm anyway, i know what you mean. I'm glad there is now an alternative where we can talk about these sort of things without feeling spunked on. *please excuse my candor*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 9, 2010)

mergirl said:


> I'm glad there is now an alternative where we can talk about these sort of things without feeling spunked on. *please excuse my candor*



Yup!

As time goes by, I think this forum feels like it's heading on out.......feels like to me the men rule to roost here.


----------



## steely (Feb 9, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Yes, i actually had a serious question on veeting but i know it will just become wank fodder. Sometimes i am seriously glad i am in a same sex relationship. (I wonder if this is cryptic enough not to still become wank fodder..)
> erm anyway, i know what you mean. I'm glad there is now an alternative where we can talk about these sort of things without feeling spunked on. *please excuse my candor*



I know I'm seriously daft, but I have no idea what veeting is, it's probably best left unsaid. It was cryptic enough for me!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 9, 2010)

steely said:


> I know I'm seriously daft, but I have no idea what veeting is, it's probably best left unsaid. It was cryptic enough for me!



I think she means Veet. http://www.veet.com/

It's a hair removal cream.


----------



## steely (Feb 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think she means Veet. http://www.veet.com/
> 
> It's a hair removal cream.



LOL, thank you so much! I told you, I am just completely ridiculous. I never would have thought that was wank fodder but then I am terribly sheltered.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 9, 2010)

steely said:


> LOL, thank you so much! I told you, I am just completely ridiculous. I never would have thought that was wank fodder but then I am terribly sheltered.



LMCCO!!! 

I think pretty much everything is wank fodder around here these days.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not just here, Dev, it's everywhere. I mean, there are people out there who get off to the sound of someone rubbing a balloon. I kid you not. Everything is sexualized and there is more porn addiction than ever, but almost no one wants to talk about that. Dimensions pretty much is what it's always been -- a mix, but created for FAs. I used to read Dimensions mag -- was in the mag -- and knew what it was, but it was also empowering for me at the time. Now I my needs are different, but I still think there are great people here and great conversations to be had.

As for this forum, it was never meant to be a woman's board only. Men are allowed input here just non-FFA women are allowed input on the FA/FFA board -- within the guidelines of each board.

Not sure if there will ever be a private woman's type board...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 9, 2010)

Tina said:


> It's not just here, Dev, it's everywhere. I mean, there are people out there who get off to the sound of someone rubbing a balloon. I kid you not. Everything is sexualized and there is more porn addiction than ever, but almost no one wants to talk about that. Dimensions pretty much is what it's always been -- a mix, but created for FAs. I used to read Dimensions mag -- was in the mag -- and knew what it was, but it was also empowering for me at the time. Now I my needs are different, but I still think there are great people here and great conversations to be had.
> 
> As for this forum, it was never meant to be a woman's board only. Men are allowed input here just non-FFA women are allowed input on the FA/FFA board -- within the guidelines of each board.
> 
> Not sure if there will ever be a private woman's type board...



Yeah, I know. It just majorly erks me that the men are put first and get away with a lot...... If we (the women) weren't here, there would be no Dims.......IMO....

Yep, I've made lots of friends (including you my dear!), but some of what goes on here leaves a very bitter taste in my mouth. I'll stay around, but I be at the other place probably more often..

I'm certain there will never be a private woman's board here.....it's a shame since we often can't talk about certain issues without it being sexualized by men (take a peek at the clothing forum where we were talking about shaving and a guy came in wanting pics <sigh>)

Devi


----------



## steely (Feb 9, 2010)

Tina said:


> Not sure if there will ever be a private woman's type board...



I think that most of us have given up on this becoming a reality.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah, I know. It just majorly erks me that the men are put first and get away with a lot...... If we (the women) weren't here, there would be no Dims.......IMO....
> 
> Yep, I've made lots of friends (including you my dear!), but some of what goes on here leaves a very bitter taste in my mouth. I'll stay around, but I be at the other place probably more often..
> 
> ...


Two things about the hair post on the fashion board.

First, did anyone report it? Often those posts are deleted. Second, and this is more complicated, I think, you've got enough women here who will comply by posting just about any kind of pics, so you have a bunch of guys who are used to being at the equivalent of the Fat Tuesday Mardi Gras Parade while holding a hand-full of beads... or something... and asking women to show their tits. What we see here isn't exclusive of Dimensions, but is really just part of what passes for normal, everyday life almost no matter where one is. How many guys look at porn on their work computers? Or have it in the men's room at work? There's a real pornopoly and it ain't just at Dims.

My experience of Dimensions is that most of the guys are good guys. Yes, the genesis of this board, and the magazine before it, was geared towards FAs. There was nothing for them at that time; no place for them to meet and talk and not feel like freaks. Of course then came the magazine, which I see nothing wrong with. Yes, suggestive photos, but also great articles and very affirming for the men who were given no indication by society that they and their preferences were at all normal, and for the women, too, who had been told that they were undesirable and asexual.

The message boards expanded on that, and above and beyond it's original mission there have been activist alerts and many posts about coming to terms with and loving one's size made by women. Look here. The majority of those threads were on the main board and some on the weight board before the BBW board was created. Many, many inspiring posts by women about their own evolution, and many positive and supportive posts from men, too. 

Given that I've been here since 1998 and have gotten to know a number of the guys, and some in person (and one asleep in our bed right now...), I have to say that it feels unfair to paint all of the men here as nothing but wankers. Over there years there have been many positive, supportive posts by FAs that have had nothing to do with any kind of wankish behavior or come-ons, but that have just been affirming. When you have a site that was built by an FA for FAs you're going to have the focus that it has. Didn't we all know at least some of that before posting here? I did and still do, and because some parts bother me I don't go there, because my interest lies in other things here and I'm able to separate it out, though some are not able to and I respect that.

Dimensions isn't just any one thing. It's a group of people all looking for something -- some things are the same some are not. 

I think it's good that there are other places; there should be. And if they are meeting needs and are a place where people feel good about where they're posting, then long may they live. Dimensions never claimed to cater to everyone, and Conrad has never said that Dimensions is a size acceptance board, nor an activist's board (though a good amount of activism has been planned, and carried out, here on these boards). He's always said that it is just what it is. I can deal with that and get other needs met elsewhere. I personally don't expect Dimensions to fulfill all of my needs, and I've certainly learned over the years to keep the really private stuff private.

My goal is not to invalidate the feelings or opinions of anyone, and while I realize that there are people who think that it's impossible for me to just post as myself because I'm a moderator, well, I was a community member for way longer than I've moderated, and my POV as written here is written by me, the community member, not me the moderator.

I, too, doubt there will be a private BBW board. I see value in it myself; but I see value in it whether it's here or elsewhere. I think I'll always see value in Dimensions, even as I avoid certain areas... But I also know its limitations in my own life and where and how to have the conversations I need to have that have nothing to do with Dimensions. I'm okay with that, and would never expect only one person to fulfill all my needs, so I therefore don't expect it of only one board, either. Main thing is that there are so many wonderful people here. That's a big part of what has kept me coming back, and inspired me to moderate here.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 10, 2010)

Tina said:


> Two things about the hair post on the fashion board.
> 
> First, did anyone report it? Often those posts are deleted. Second, and this is more complicated, I think, you've got enough women here who will comply by posting just about any kind of pics, so you have a bunch of guys who are used to being at the equivalent of the Fat Tuesday Mardi Gras Parade while holding a hand-full of beads... or something... and asking women to show their tits. What we see here isn't exclusive of Dimensions, but is really just part of what passes for normal, everyday life almost no matter where one is. How many guys look at porn on their work computers? Or have it in the men's room at work? There's a real pornopoly and it ain't just at Dims.
> 
> ...



I haven't a clue if it was reported or not.

There are certainly some very good guys here........but then there are some that are soooooooooo over the top it's incredible.....

Yeah, I stay away from certain areas because I cannot stand what is posted.


----------



## steely (Feb 10, 2010)

I understand what Dims is and what it was set up to be. I think MizzSnakeBite brings up a good point though, without fat women, the FA's would not come. It is a symbiotic relationship. Not to say that the men I have met here aren't really great guys, I have met wonderful people, men and women here. Like most others, it is the reason I stay. I love the people I have met here.

It just seems to be a matter of respect to me, I guess I am just a progressive woman who thinks what is fair for some should be fair for all. I do what everyone else does, I do not go to boards that that make me feel less than the strong, beautiful, fat woman I am. Out of sight, out of mind, but I think we all know that is just a cop out. Because you choose to ignore something, it doesn't make it go away. It just gives people the idea that it is ok to treat others with a lack of respect. It's hard to reconcile that duality within myself.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 10, 2010)

steely said:


> I understand what Dims is and what it was set up to be. I think MizzSnakeBite brings up a good point though, without fat women, the FA's would not come. It is a symbiotic relationship. Not to say that the men I have met here aren't really great guys, I have met wonderful people, men and women here. Like most others, it is the reason I stay. I love the people I have met here.
> 
> It just seems to be a matter of respect to me, I guess I am just a progressive woman who thinks what is fair for some should be fair for all. I do what everyone else does, I do not go to boards that that make me feel less than the strong, beautiful, fat woman I am. Out of sight, out of mind, but I think we all know that is just a cop out. Because you choose to ignore something, it doesn't make it go away. It just gives people the idea that it is ok to treat others with a lack of respect. It's hard to reconcile that duality within myself.



Well, Fa's would come anyway because Fa's do come in all shapes, sizes, and gender. I indentify first as FA, then as a bbw because my fat is always in flux but what turns me on is always going to be the same. I dont fully understand your second paragraph, because there aren't any boards that offend me..so I'm not going to comment on that. There are boards that bore me though, so I usually don't go there, but if it makes others here happy...so be it.


----------



## steely (Feb 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Well, Fa's would come anyway because Fa's do come in all shapes, sizes, and gender. I indentify first as FA, then as a bbw because my fat is always in flux but what turns me on is always going to be the same. I dont fully understand your second paragraph, because there aren't any boards that offend me..so I'm not going to comment on that. There are boards that bore me though, so I usually don't go there, but if it makes others here happy...so be it.



FFA's are not really a consideration on Dims. The site was not created so BHM's could get some love. I am an FFA and I consider us to be lumped into the same category as BBW. If we, as BBW and FFA, can get something out of Dims, great. If not, suck it up and either leave or don't visit the boards that offend you.

Conrad himself has set it up this way, "So that's what Dimensions is and always has been, a size positive place for FA's and the people they admire. Nothing more and nothing less." I think that says it all.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 10, 2010)

I am not a totally straight person so I guess I can't relate to male vs. female issues that some of you raise. I mean you going to get your crazies, rude, crass, easily offended, etc...any where you go and in both genders..because all of us have cycled through those states anyway unless your a heavily sedated zombie. In any social group, you going to get overzealous folks who lack social skills. In this group I have seen both the admirer and the admired act socially retarded..IMO...but thats why we have moderators to smooth things out.


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2010)

steely said:


> I understand what Dims is and what it was set up to be. I think MizzSnakeBite brings up a good point though, without fat women, the FA's would not come. It is a symbiotic relationship. Not to say that the men I have met here aren't really great guys, I have met wonderful people, men and women here. Like most others, it is the reason I stay. I love the people I have met here.


I guess I see it differently. I totally agree that it's symbiotic, but I also think that FAs would still definitely come here, because there is more here for them than just T&A; there is the thing that made Conrad want to start Dimensions in the first place, and in a sense, the same thing that's here for BBW/SSBBW: fellowship and not feeling alone. That fellowship is why it was started in the first place, and back then there weren't photos of women, I'm guessing. Of course the dynamic here for women is different than for men, and it would be a very different place without women and without the sexual aspect. I agree with that. Would it be better? Worse? Dunno, I just think it would be different. There would still be doofi (doofuses?), though, but they'd be bugging each other and not us, too. Social retardation is a problem, and some guys have _absolutely_ no clue. I have further opinions, but figure I'll just keep those to myself. But yes, there are some great guys here and some not so great. What I wonder, just personally, is what Dimensions would look like were everyone to have their way about how this place would look -- how it would function. Dimensions was created for a specific purpose, and given that and the fact that the purpose has not changed and is unlikely to change, is it even possible for everyone to have what they want? I can get behind women wanting to see some things done differently, given that I am one. But I have to go back to my feeling that Dims is just part of my life, not all of it, and that I don't let idiots define me, nor do I let someone else's vision define me, either. That whole "take what you need and leave the rest" motto does figure large for me. I understand that it won't, or can't, for others.


> It just seems to be a matter of respect to me, I guess I am just a progressive woman who thinks what is fair for some should be fair for all. I do what everyone else does, I do not go to boards that that make me feel less than the strong, beautiful, fat woman I am. Out of sight, out of mind, but I think we all know that is just a cop out. Because you choose to ignore something, it doesn't make it go away. It just gives people the idea that it is ok to treat others with a lack of respect. It's hard to reconcile that duality within myself.


I'm progressive, too. And also a feminist. I used to post a lot on the Ms. Magazine boards before they died and it was more a woman's board than a man's board, that's for sure. Men were put in line pretty quickly when they started treating the women with disrespect, or for any number of things. There truly is no such thing as equality anywhere but in theory and in some peoples' dreams. That's why, with Dims, I take what I need and leave the rest, and I don't expect Dims to be anything that it hasn't been from the start. There are, of course, always going to be idiots, and in my experience, the idiot factor cuts across gender and applies on almost every board, from what I've seen. Are there things here that I don't like? Hell yes, and there have been ever since I started posting -- and those things have changed, too. Some things got better while others got worse. But as with friends I in general accept Dims for what it is and ignore the parts (and people) that irritate me. If that becomes too much and untenable for me, rather than expect that friend, or place, will change, I will just end the relationship. It's just my own way and I'm not trying to impose that upon anyone else.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah, I know. It just majorly erks me that the men are put first and get away with a lot...... If we (the women) weren't here, there would be no Dims.......IMO....
> 
> Yep, I've made lots of friends (including you my dear!), but some of what goes on here leaves a very bitter taste in my mouth. I'll stay around, but I be at the other place probably more often..
> 
> ...




Hi all..

Would someone be willing to PM me regarding other places? I like learning new things!


----------



## kayrae (Feb 10, 2010)

I heart you and I agree :smitten: Both websites can co-exist.



Tina said:


> Dimensions isn't just any one thing. It's a group of people all looking for something -- some things are the same some are not.
> 
> I think it's good that there are other places; there should be. And if they are meeting needs and are a place where people feel good about where they're posting, then long may they live.





Tina said:


> I, too, doubt there will be a private BBW board. I see value in it myself; but I see value in it whether it's here or elsewhere. I think I'll always see value in Dimensions, even as I avoid certain areas... But I also know its limitations in my own life and where and how to have the conversations I need to have that have nothing to do with Dimensions. I'm okay with that, and would never expect only one person to fulfill all my needs, so I therefore don't expect it of only one board, either. Main thing is that there are so many wonderful people here. That's a big part of what has kept me coming back, and inspired me to moderate here.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2010)

RedVelvet said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Would someone be willing to PM me regarding other places? I like learning new things!



I mentioned it...you ignored it.....


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 11, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I mentioned it...you ignored it.....



Darlin..I didn't..I just wanted to get it out there that I was glad it existed....and wheedle info too.

Strategery.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 11, 2010)

kayrae said:


> I heart you and I agree :smitten: Both websites can co-exist.



How can you not <3 Tina! :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 11, 2010)

RedVelvet said:


> Darlin..I didn't..I just wanted to get it out there that I was glad it existed....and wheedle info too.
> 
> Strategery.



I <3 you too!


----------



## Tina (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you, Dev. And right back at'cha.  :wubu:


----------

